# frog breeders



## wasgij (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi guys, i used to keep alot of frog species and am looking to get back into it. one problem I have noticed is that there doesnt seem to be many frog breeders out there. So if you breed frogs let us know. would be good to have a thread to refer to when we're after certain species etc. thanks.


----------



## vampstorso (Jul 1, 2011)

where are you located?

I could be wrong, but I THINK you're aloud to collect tadpoles in SA...it was quite some time ago I read that though, so perhaps it's not true, or it's outdated now!

Goodluck in your search!


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Jul 1, 2011)

In some states the authorities allow the collection of tadpoles for education purposes for schools, but they are suppose to release the adults. Heaps of people have frogs as pets. Start you search in this thread - http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-reptiles-40/frog-thread-140538/?daysprune=100 and check out frogs.org.au


----------



## wasgij (Jul 1, 2011)

located in melb. have already checked out frogs.org but its not the most active forum. was just wanting to hear from breeders all over the place see if theres any specialty breeders around


----------



## Chris (Jul 5, 2011)

wasgij said:


> located in melb. have already checked out frogs.org but its not the most active forum. was just wanting to hear from breeders all over the place see if theres any specialty breeders around



IMO the Victorian frog forum is pretty much a dictatorship run by a lady who's a puppet, it's best left to people who don't really know any better. Check out Frogs For Sale... he normally has a variety of tree frogs (although right now isn't the best time to buy frogs). I have bought from him before with no issues. There's also a few shops here in Adelaide that usually sell frogs during the warmer months.


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Jul 5, 2011)

Say hi to Fred!


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 5, 2011)

Dandenong is the place to go in Vic for frogs. Best info, best frogs, best prices 
Craig @ O'Magic Frogs. Look him up or PM me and I'll reply with his number. I love him. He is amazing.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Craig is great Tara. Best guy for frogs in Vic. 
He sold me a beautiful looking Marshy (that got lost in Sphagnum Moss which we then put outside) for $15, it had visible blotches and an amazing red dorsal stripe.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 5, 2011)

I miss him  I really need to go see him.
He is the only person I'll buy frog tanks from. Specifically made for frogs, good looking, easy to clean/manage and he can sell ya almost everything else you need as well. Will talk ya arm off but that's what you want, you need to learn how to take care of the little guys and what they are like and stuff. But he will talk about anything. He knows alot. About alot. Hehe.
Poor lil Marshy.... feel sorry for you.... but they are plentiful.

And I'm not ruling everyone else out that knows about/sells frogs & frog stuff.... just love this guy. Aha.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 5, 2011)

This guy
All Things Slimey


----------



## dihsmaj (Jul 5, 2011)

I love his tanks, the drainage system is unique. They're also cheap compared to most tanks their size. 
Thanks for reminding me about them, just had a talk to my dad and I'm now (most likely) putting one of them in the spare bedroom of my house.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 5, 2011)

Agreed. Haha nice. I am owed one from the boyfriend for my 21st present and I also want to buy another, one going each way [with the planned glass inside ++ marble sheets etc] so it will look awesome next to each other. Can't happen soon enough but it's an hour and a half drive each way and I always want to stay for a few hours. I've even stayed there one night. Haha. I was going to camp in the backyard but it was too cold, but next time.
I plan on getting some Peron's Tree Frogs REAL soon and I like the idea of Red-Eyed Tree's too.


----------



## r3ptilian (Jul 5, 2011)

Snakeluvver2 said:


> This guy
> All Things Slimey


Just had a quick look at the site, got some very nice animals. I did notice they have a Palm Squirrel for sale for $1000. It says no license required, but I thought they were illegal.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 5, 2011)

ha- never knew we had squirrels in australia but apparently " In the late 19th century, the Palm Squirrel was accidentally introduced into Western Australia where it has since become a minor pest that is actively eradicated due to its lack of natural predators" wouldve assumed that they couldnt be kept as pets though if this is the case...

I also found an old thread on here about them.http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/animals-5363/indian-palm-squirrels-141130/


----------



## dihsmaj (Jul 5, 2011)

I had assumed Palm Squirrels were illegal as well.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 5, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> I had assumed Palm Squirrels were illegal as well.



Found this In a nut shell  cute illegal squirrels are not OK | NSW Department of Primary Industries its from nov 2010, 

"Primary Industries Minister, Steve Whan, said northern palm squirrels can only be kept without a licence if they are numerically identified by an ear tattoo or a microchip and the owner must hold a certificate in which a veterinary practitioner certifies the animal has been sterilised."

Theres also an ad in the trading post that says you dont have to have a licence...

Sorry for taking the thread on a new tangent...


----------



## huntem (Jul 5, 2011)

i have for marsh frogs you can have for $20 the lot pm me if your interested


----------



## Dannyboi (Jul 5, 2011)

vampstorso said:


> where are you located?
> 
> I could be wrong, but I THINK you're aloud to collect tadpoles in SA...it was quite some time ago I read that though, so perhaps it's not true, or it's outdated now!
> 
> Goodluck in your search!


There are only two frogs on the protected species list in SA. The Growling Grass Frog and The Smooth Frog. All others can be collected from the wild so long as its not a national park and if you have the landowners permission. There is a clauss in it somewhere about not being able to sell the frogs collected but being able to sell their offspring but because there is no paperwork (No permit needed for frogs) how does someone prove otherwise?
Edit: might just add that the smooth frog and growling grass frog are exempt from permits also but you cannot collect them legally.



Chris68 said:


> IMO the Victorian frog forum is pretty much a dictatorship run by a lady who's a puppet, it's best left to people who don't really know any better. Check out Frogs For Sale... he normally has a variety of tree frogs (although right now isn't the best time to buy frogs). I have bought from him before with no issues. There's also a few shops here in Adelaide that usually sell frogs during the warmer months.


I would like to add that "Groo" is a great guy and any dealings with him are great. He knows his frogs.


----------



## spyder6052 (Jul 5, 2011)

i have inadvertantly been breeding green tree frogs for the last 9 years, although the current bach of tadpoles that are swimming in the dogs water bowl (kids clam shell) havent changed yet, not even close and they are atleast 3-4 months old.
before i moved up here i couldnt wait to see these beautiful looking creatures in the wild, until the first week of mating season, only way to describe it is an orgy played over a stereo cranked up to 11
they are the noisiest little bastards around during their mating season....

but in saying that i have had some of the funniest moments with them, had a pet one called grogan frog as he/she used to live under the rim of the toilet and a couple that have just happily come through the hole in the security door flyscreen to jump on the missus' leg

if i were allowed to collect them i would gladly give you the lot


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 5, 2011)

Haha frog on the missus' leg. Love it.


----------



## wasgij (Jul 5, 2011)

thanks snakeluvver, that helps alot. trying to find slightly different species. thanks!


----------

